

Opera acquires Handster (mobile application store platform company) - yatsyk
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2011/09/19/

======
urlwolf
I wish them best of luck. Opera is a company that deserves more success and
attention than they are getting.

~~~
udp
I agree with this, I just wish they'd open source more of their technology.
It's sad that they've spent time creating things like a blazing fast
Javascript engine from scratch, and nobody else can make use of it.

~~~
charlesdm
Their tech is impressive yes.

I contacted them some time ago to see whether I could license some of their
libraries for a project that I was working but they're quite hard to get hold
of and never got back to me.

